# Documenting the Splitting of a Red S. Tapetum Anemone.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Daylight Pictures were taken Yesterday afternoon approx. 3pm EST - November 8th, 2012. I noticed that one of my Red S. Tapetum anemones appeared to be preparing itself to split.

Darker/evening pictures were taken less than an hour ago at approx. 3am EST November 9th, 2012.

The splitting process took less than 45mins. Attached are pictures taken with a Blackberry 9900 camera phone. The poor exposure and graininess can be attributed to taking pictures in the dark.

Background: I started with a small colony of approx. 4-5 of these Red S. Tapetum if memory serves attached to a rock; purchased at a local LFS this past summer. I now have approx. 12 throughout various parts of my Display.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Additional Pics....


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Neat pics ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome!....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice, that's a beautiful color too.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

hey Red thanks for sharing awesome photos ,love your tank
cheers 
tom


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Updated Pictures.....*

I woke up to this, this morning.....and before anyone asks....I believe the answer is "No - They did NOT split again.". After counting what I could in my display....I believe two more just happened to wander over. It's kind of a cool cluster/colony though. Pics taken with an actual camera this time.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Very cool..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Really cool dont you just love nature


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I also like the fact that the U.S. Market has a STOOPID mark-up on these. Atlantis Aquarium sells them for $150-$200 (I'm not that crazy or wealthy). The picture they have looks bright orange - but I confirmed with them that it is in fact like the ones I've pictured. They attributed the colouration to metal halides. LOL Too bad I can't sell them in the U.S. - too much paperwork. lol


----------

